# Needing help asap!! Gross food names



## mrstran23 (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm throwing a halloween party and I'm having lots of food. I'm naming my food gross names. I can't seem to think of names for mini cheeseburgers and buffalo chicken dip baked in wonton wrappers. Any suggestions?


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

When you say mini cheeseburgers, are you talking about sliders, or something else?
Maybe something like Roadkill Cakes or Roadkill Pucks?

For the chicken, is this just pieces of boneless meat, or is it Buffalo wings?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Check out this thread for Halloween-themed food names (fontgeek will recognize this one):

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=33142


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I need that buffalo chicken dip and wonton wrapper recipe! Maybe they can be called dried albino bats.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

mrstran23 said:


> and buffalo chicken dip baked in wonton wrappers. Any suggestions?


Pustule Poppers


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

You could always use 'chopped brain patties' for the cheeseburgers.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks Roxy, I forgot about that thread.
Any new names you guys come up with, please add them to that list.

For gross out food names I make name cards/place cards that have the gross name huge, and it's common English/tongue counterpart listed in smaller less ornate wording below.
Label dishes that have or use peanuts. The same with gluten based dishes. Many people who have food allergies won't eat because they feel uncomfortable about asking the food's content.
If you want or need help with the food tags/place cards, feel free to drop me a PM.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Mrstran, did this list help, or is there something else we specifically can help you with?


----------

